# Gym Plan?



## TheWellWisher (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok, bottom line is I'm looking to start going to the gym up to 3 times a week alongside 3 Muay Thai Sessions. I'm looking to weight train train for size, just wondering if anyone has any workout suggestions. All I know is to work different areas of the body in each workout and to do half an hour cardio after each workout. Anyone have any ideas? I'm fairly familiar with alot of gym/weight excercises. Thanks alot.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 23, 2010)

What are your training goals?


----------



## TheWellWisher (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm training for self-defence, fitness and for as much ring/sparring experience as possible. As far as weight training goes I want to train purely for size.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 23, 2010)

You're no going to get huge training at the gym three times a week, sorry but that just isn't going to happen. You will gain some size and certainly some shape, but if you want serious mass, nope.

There is tonnes of great info out there, pick up some mags, some books and read online articles, then adapt everything to work for you.

I'm really old school on lifting for size.

Bascially keep pushing your limits in the gym. Life big, eat big and sleep big. Its pretty simple.

Here's an article I wrote a few years ago, http://ejmas.com/pt/ptart_morgan_0202.htm


----------



## TheWellWisher (Jan 23, 2010)

To be honest I'm not looking for body builder sized muscles. Just some size and shape like you mentioned. I'll have a look over your article.


----------



## K831 (Jan 23, 2010)

The routine you hinted at (different muscle groups each day in isolation) is leaning towards what bodybuilders do. They will typically hit one group a day (Monday is chest day, Tuesday legs, Wed Back, Thurs day Traps and shoulders) etc. They do a lot of isolation exercises (Bicep curls, triceps press downs, flys etc) or they do opposing muscle groups, or push-pull days etc.

This is great for hypertrophy (size increase) and symmetry and aesthetics etc, but it isn't particularly helpful for athletics. 

For you, I would recommend focusing on compound, multi-joint lifts such as the SQUAT, DEAD LIFT, BENCH PRESS. I know some big, strong athletic dudes who do nothing but variations of those 3 lifts. I am big fan of Olympic lifts for power so I would add some Power cleans / hang cleans etc. I am also a fan of body weigh training (and weight vests) so I always do pull ups/chins, dips and pushups. 

Lastly, depending on budget, check out a prowler or sled. Did wonders for my speed/power and bulked up my legs. 

Lastly, its virtually impossible to put on much real muscle out letting up on the cardio, specifically any long road work. When I am trying to bulk up, I drop the long runs and use HIT/HIIT or the sled for that time period. (This depends some on genetics) 

Lots of good info out there. I also like rossboxing.com and rosstraining.com 

As Morgan said, the simplest and truest advice is "Eat big, lift big, sleep big."


----------



## TheWellWisher (Jan 23, 2010)

My Kru just emailed me back before and he suggested the same thing as you and gave me this plan. To do over 2 days rather than 3. What you reckon?

Thursday workout
1/ Squats 3sets of 10 reps 
superset with
2/ dumbbell pull overs 3 sets of 15 reps
3/ incline bench press 3 sets of 8 - 12reps
superset with
4/ bent over rows 3 sets of 8 - 12 reps
5/ dumbbell shoulder press 3 sets of 8 - 12 reps
superset with
6/ dumbbell bicep curls 3 sets of 8 - 12 reps
7/ hanging knee raises 3 sets 15 reps
8/ crunches 3 sets of 20 reps
9/ planks 3 sets of 1 minute
10 - 15 minutes stretching

 Saturday workout
 1/ Deadlift 3 sets 6 reps
2/ dips 3 sets of 15 - 20 reps
superset with
3/ chin ups 5 - 10 reps
4/ alligator walk 2 sets of 10m
superset with
5/ lat pulldowns 3 sets of 8 - 12 reps
6/ upright rows 3 sets of 12 reps
superset with
7/ shrugs 3 sets of 6 reps
8/ v sit ups 3 sets of 10 reps
9/ sit up with twist 3 sets of 10 reps
10/ planks 3 sets of 1 minute


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 23, 2010)

I would also suggest you look into kettlebell training along with doing the big lifts....kettlebells will work your cardio and functional strength simultaneously.  They'll do a lot for our core and shoulders (which mean stronger kicks and punches).  

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Akira (Jan 29, 2010)

Workout 1
Squats 3 x 5
Bench Press 3 x 5
Deadlift 3 x 5
Dips 2 x 8

Workout 2
Squats 3 x 5
Overhead Press 3 x 5
Bent Over Rows 3 x 5
Pull ups 2 x 8

Workout 3 times a week, alternating programs.


----------



## shane (Mar 23, 2010)

Well this is being very that you used to workout in 3 time a week . maintaining health and fitness.........


----------

